# Flashing A PS3(fat version)



## adityak469 (Jul 31, 2014)

So most probably I'll be buying a PS3 from  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
But his PS3 isn't flashed and I don't have any experience on flashing a PS3. I wanted to know whether I can flash a PS3 (fat version) without much hassle?
And after flashing how do I install games(you know which version) on it(like can I install the games from my ext USB HDD) and whether I will be able to play legit games(DVDs). I know that I can't connect to PSN but that doesn't concern me much. 

It'd appreciate if you people can state all the pros and cons of flashing and a link to how to flash. 

- - - Updated - - -

bummer no help? ;-;


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2014)

dude.. this is not a legit discussion.

and anyway, incase no one answers, all of your questions canbe answered by google.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> dude.. this is not a legit discussion.
> 
> and anyway, incase no one answers, all of your questions canbe answered by google.



Google couldn't answer ;-; I tried earlier, couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2014)

dash hacks


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> dash hacks


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


>



When you finally do find an answer, PM me the answer too!!! I tried to google but got all confused!!!


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


>





powerhoney said:


> When you finally do find an answer, PM me the answer too!!! I tried to google but got all confused!!!



google dash hacks and the first link is the one you need to look into.
Flashing is not childs play and you need to spend some time into it.


----------

